#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  250metros com TPlink n600 w8980

## bfonseca

Oi.

Estou com este TPLINK em casa http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...specifications
e gostaria de acessar a net na casa da minha mae a 200metros de distancia. 

Estou no 13 andar, enquanto a outra ponta é uma residencia. (sem predios no meio)

este modem tem 20dbm de potencia e 3 antenas de 5ghz 5dbi externas e 2 de 2.4ghz 2.5dbi internas.
meu notebook ou celular não consegue ver o sinal nem no terreno do predio.

Pensei em substituir 2 antenas de 5ghz por 2 antenas de 2.4 com 16-20dbi, e colocar um outro router na casa da minha mae e fazer um ponto a ponto. A questão é:

Sera q meu router a 150 metros vai conseguir "ver" o wireless do meu router do meu predio ?

ALguem extendeu a internet sem uso de antena externa para até 200 metros com sucesso ?
um ponto a ponto para mim será perfeito.. é possivel habilitar o WDS nos 2 routers.. but o problema é saber se o sinal vai melhorar se eu substituir a antena.

----------


## bfonseca

veja a opcao de antena para este router http://www.ebay.com/itm/371203036805...xe=exe,ext=ext

----------


## carlosomena

Amigo, não adianta fazer o que está querendo, rede sem fio é uma mão dupla. Se colocar uma antena de um lado o outro pode até receber o sinal mas não irá conseguir enviar suas solicitações. Se quer compartilhar a internet com sua mãe terá que utilizar rádios ponto a ponto, um em cada lado.

----------


## bfonseca

então mas minha ideia seria colocar roteadores nas duas pontas. o W8980 na saída da internet e um outro com potencia similar na outra ponta. 1 router com antenas de 15dbi de cada lado seria suficiente para fazer ponto a ponto num range de 150mts?

----------


## ConectWi

Bom dia pessoal! @*bfonseca*, antenas Omni não são nenhum pouco recomendadas para fazer PTP, pelo fato de serem 360º elas sofrem muito com incidência de interferência, fazendo ruido ir nas alturas... então nesse caso o correto seria o uso de antenas o mais direcionais possíveis, faça uma análise se espectro nos 2 locais, se tiver algum canal limpo em 2.4 Ghz utilize, se não vá de 5.8 Ghz... espero ter ajudado, fico a disposição! seguem 2 modelos para uso PTP com baixo custo.

http://www.conectwi.com.br/adaptador...bi-loco-2.html
http://www.conectwi.com.br/adaptador...bi-loco-5.html

----------


## shadowman

Amigo si vc quer fazer um ponto a ponto so isso recomendo vc usa uma RB411 com AP e outra RB411 como cliente pronto vc sai ter melhor qualidade en internet e Sinal wireles muito bom é so escrever o nome mikrotik no mercado ivre

----------


## MrLinoX

Não entendi muito bem o que o amigo esta querendo fazer, mas pelo visto quer economizar gastando com gambiarras, vou tentar ajudar com uma receita de bolo ponto a ponto a 250 metros use duas nanostations, pode ser 2.4 ou 5.8 não precisa ser exatamente as nanostations, pode ser duas wom 5000 da intelbras ótimo custo beneficio, ai vc gasta um pouquinho para fazer um serviço de primeira e acaba economizando, vai na fé e se precisar de mais dicas pode chamar, por que antes de dar conselhos loucos deve-se entender que nem sempre o que é bom para um é bom para outro ... t+

----------

